# No response from CO after filing 189 visa



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

Hi All,

First post here. I filed a 189 visa a week back. They assigned a CO quite quickly and sent an email asking for some documents I had not uploaded yet. I had some questions regarding some of the documents so I sent them an email (using the team email address) but it has been a week and there has been no response.

When I sent the email I got the response below:

Please Note:

This email box is no longer in use. Your email has been forwarded to GSM.Brisbane AT immi.gov.au for processing

Why are they using an email that is no longer in use? What is your experience with talking to the CO using the team email? Any one else had a similar experience?

Another thing: the CO told me that my wife needs to sit for the IELTS exam. I thought it was only required for the primary applicant. However the next available date is couple of weeks later and the result will be sent only 14 days after that. I am worried that I wont be able to upload the results within the given 28 days. Any way to deal with this? Will they give you some more time if you ask for it?

PS: I did ask for more time in my original email but as I mentioned I did not receive a response yet. Anyone with similar experience with respect to the IELTS exam?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

bobbyalex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post here. I filed a 189 visa a week back. They assigned a CO quite quickly and sent an email asking for some documents I had not uploaded yet. I had some questions regarding some of the documents so I sent them an email (using the team email address) but it has been a week and there has been no response.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy

Congrats on your CO allocation.

There has been a little shuffling in CO teams lately. That is defintely not a point to worry. You are fine.

Regarding Your wife IELTS, you need to provide English proficiency to her as well if she is a migrating dependent in your application. Asides IELTS,a letter from University stating education was in english can be used as an alternate mode to prove english proficiency, in case shw had done his college in english medium.

Else, you need to provide IELTS or to pay VAC2 Payment.

Please write any queries you may have. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Santosh.
I have no problems with attending the exam. I am just worried about the date by which I will be able to get back to them with the results. Plus I needed a letter from them for the PCC. I received one for the CoC in Singapore but I need one for India.

These are the questions I had asked them but no reply so far. You would think that for the amount of money you spend on this, they would at least reply on time!.



Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Congrats on your CO allocation.
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bobbyalex, 

we applied more than a year ago, but back then the policy was: 



> We *try* to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) *working days*.


You have to deduct weekends and factor in the time zone difference. I understand your frustration but the current team shuffles at DIBP have probably caused a delay. You'll get an extension for your 28 day reply period:



> If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so.


By the way, your partner only has to demonstrate functional English, so a letter from school/university might be an alternative to IELTS. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi bobbyalex,
> 
> we applied more than a year ago, but back then the policy was:
> 
> ...


In my case my wife's graduation degree clearly states the course was undertaken in English so do I still need a seperate letter from the univ. of this explicit declaration in the degree itself will suffice? Any ideas please


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Monika. I dont have an issue with her attending the test. IELTS is pretty simple. I am only worried about the time frame. I just got a reply on one of my other queries but nothing on this. Let me try mailing them again.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> In my case my wife's graduation degree clearly states the course was undertaken in English so do I still need a seperate letter from the univ. of this explicit declaration in the degree itself will suffice? Any ideas please


From what I have read, the university degree alone is not enough to demonstrate functional English. As others have stated, a letter from the Uni is the bare minimum required if you cannot/ do not want to attend the IELTS test. I would highly recommend that you take the test.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bobbyalex said:


> Thanks for the reply Santosh.
> I have no problems with attending the exam. I am just worried about the date by which I will be able to get back to them with the results. Plus I needed a letter from them for the PCC. I received one for the CoC in Singapore but I need one for India.
> 
> These are the questions I had asked them but no reply so far. You would think that for the amount of money you spend on this, they would at least reply on time!.


Apart from what others have said, if you need more than 28 days - and you have genuine reason for that CO will wait. They have waited like months for people waiting to get PCC from different countries, it will just take you to show them the receipt of something you are waiting on and expected date.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

superm said:


> Apart from what others have said, if you need more than 28 days - and you have genuine reason for that CO will wait. They have waited like months for people waiting to get PCC from different countries, it will just take you to show them the receipt of something you are waiting on and expected date.


Thanks SuperM. That helped. I will just send them the IELTS exam registration email.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bobbyalex said:


> Thanks SuperM. That helped. I will just send them the IELTS exam registration email.


Good.
So I take that you can not arrange the letter from your spouse univ/college saying that she studied in english medium for a course that was = or more than 2 years in duration?
As if you can arrange that then no need for IELTS.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

superm said:


> Good.
> So I take that you can not arrange the letter from your spouse univ/college saying that she studied in english medium for a course that was = or more than 2 years in duration?
> As if you can arrange that then no need for IELTS.


Well the thing is I have already booked the test slot and the amount is non refundable so she has to take the test anyway. I just need a time extension.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

I would like to update that I have started getting regular replies from the CO. However my CO seems to have changed. I am getting emails from a different person now. Plus, emails are coming from the general gsm email address and not the team specific one. I guess there has been some restructuring.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

As for your paryener's IELTS part, i think you need it only if you claim points for her education or working experience. Otherwise no need but you need to pay some money as a tution fee for her to learn English in Australia if you are given the visa.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

bobbyalex said:


> I would like to update that I have started getting regular replies from the CO. However my CO seems to have changed. I am getting emails from a different person now. Plus, emails are coming from the general gsm email address and not the team specific one. I guess there has been some restructuring.


Thats good to know. Which is the Team handling your case? Is it Brisbane? What sort of "regular communications" are you having with your CO? Request for documents?


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> As for your paryener's IELTS part, i think you need it only if you claim points for her education or working experience. Otherwise no need but you need to pay some money as a tution fee for her to learn English in Australia if you are given the visa.


The tuition fee is around 4000$. Quite an expensive proposition.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Thats good to know. Which is the Team handling your case? Is it Brisbane? What sort of "regular communications" are you having with your CO? Request for documents?


What I meant to say is that they are replying to my queries on time now. Team 33 Brisbane was originally handing my case.


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

bobbyalex said:


> Thanks Monika. I dont have an issue with her attending the test. IELTS is pretty simple. I am only worried about the time frame. I just got a reply on one of my other queries but nothing on this. Let me try mailing them again.


Not exactly regarding IELTS but for other matters (PCC and Medical) in my case I had requested CO for some time with genuine reason and extra time was easily given to me. The thing is that you must be fair enough with case and should provide him/her all evidence that you are trying your best. That's it!


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

bobbyalex said:


> What I meant to say is that they are replying to my queries on time now. Team 33 Brisbane was originally handing my case.


Can you please indicate how long it took them, on average, to respond to your queries? i sent an email last week with no reply yet.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Can you please indicate how long it took them, on average, to respond to your queries? i sent an email last week with no reply yet.


It can easily take up to 10 days to get a response. Most of the time spent in process is waiting for the CO's response!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@bobbyalex..
just came across this thread..could you pelase share why was the delay in your case..will help future applicants like me..thanks


----------

